# GPU-Z v0.0.7 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2007)

Bugs here plz.  Pics help


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

stole lemonadesoda's job huh?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

other then the new autoupdate thing, the new gpuz doesn't really affect the info that it gives me.


----------



## Nicksterr (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think the initial start-up option for updates is sufficient or efficient. Add a button somewhere on the program interface to adjust update settings with an option to check for updates now.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 11, 2007)

When validating, if I do not enter the "optional" e-mail address it fails.
Otherwise, looks good for my Xfire system


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 11, 2007)

The pixel fillrate, texture fillrate, and memory bandwidth are all reported as double of their supposed values.







And Im still not sure about the memory speed.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2007)

Nicksterr said:


> I don't think the initial start-up option for updates is sufficient or efficient. Add a button somewhere on the program interface to adjust update settings with an option to check for updates now.



it's in the system menu. top left of the main window titlebar


----------



## von kain (Oct 11, 2007)

i don't know what ever i do in my system i can't sent the validation it says to me upload failed even if the bar is full


----------



## spud107 (Oct 11, 2007)

i seem to have more shaders here, which is right?


----------



## Pink (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello, I test the 0.07 version with 7800GTX 256Mo.
first launch : OK
GPU-Z ask me to connect to the net....no problem.

I close GPU-Z, I wait a few second and I restart GPU-Z, and CRASH !!!!!!!

Freeze of the rig, must doing a reset of the computer.

not cool.

@+_Pink


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu (Oct 11, 2007)

Does not show my Default clocks correctly on my X1800XT 512Mb. It says 600/700 when its supposed to be 621/747.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 11, 2007)

ATi CCC Overdrive, apply OC generally:
GPU: OC Clock is not displayed as current

ATi CCC Overdrive, apply OC for 3D mode only:
MEM: OC Clock is displayed as current in 2D mode


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 11, 2007)

spud107 said:


> i seem to have more shaders here, which is right?



X1950pro is supposed to have 36 pixel shader processors which is actually 12 pixel pipelines doing x3 passes so yeah the X1950pro has 12pp but they have 8 vertex shaders not 5.


----------



## cool.user (Oct 11, 2007)

Mini-bug with x1650xt


----------



## AnUnknownSource (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm not experiencing anything, but a forum MOD over at www.diy-street.com/forum/ is having trouble with his NVidia 6600. his validation is http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8fx9u/

the problem is that his RAM clock is detected at twice what it should be.

We have a GPU-Z thread going over there at http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80820&page=2


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 12, 2007)

Still the same Shows SLI as disabled and shader clock wrong when unlinked OC.


----------



## grazzhoppa (Oct 12, 2007)

The NVIDIA 7600gs ROPs is reported as wrong. Maybe it's a confusion of terminology
For accurate specifications for the 7600gs PCI-Express: http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7600-GS-PCI-E-card-387.html

It has 8 RasterOPerators. GPU-Z is reporting either the 12 texture-units or 12 pixel-shaders as "ROPs" for this card?


----------



## beckie (Oct 12, 2007)

still got wrong result about my 8600GS on Samsung R70 notebook.
i suggest if it have got an annormal result,it should not display the result and tell the user why.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v2nbd


----------



## Betrayer00GT (Oct 12, 2007)

Still the same.

Still a good utility, too.


----------



## pinguim (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

Doesn't even start on my pc, it does nothing and blocks the pc, can't open new programs, control panel, etc. Even after closing the process in task manager i have to reboot so i can go back to normal. Oh and I have to press the reset button as others options dont work.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2007)

During loading,  .7 will either freeze up my computer or make it shutdown.  .6 works flawlessly for me.


----------



## war59312 (Oct 13, 2007)

Checks for update on launch every time even though I set to never...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2007)

same results for me as with .6 as can be found in sig


----------



## ImmortalZ (Oct 15, 2007)

0.0.3 worked flawlessly with Cat 7.9.

Instant hardlock with Cat 7.10. Cannot test 0.0.7 since I cannot afford another hardlock ATM (video encoding in progress).


----------



## ziddey (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wch5c/ for bug


----------

